

Lisp or Haskell (not a flame war) - mcandre

When embarking on a new project, I often have trouble deciding between Lisp with its flexible macros and Haskell with its robust type system goodness. Does anyone else do this (e.g. Perl vs Python)?
======
viscanti
You can do most things with either language. If you feel that both languages
are sufficient for the job, the first tie breaker would probably be library
support. What kind of support is there currently for the problem you're trying
to solve? If you're working with others, you'd be best served with using the
choice they are most comfortable with, provided it meets your basic criteria.

If you're unable to make a decision, go with Haskell.

------
jamesbritt
This sounds like a trick question to get people to debate "What, really, is a
functional programming language?"

And it _is_ Shark Week. :)

The problem with your question(s) is that I don't know what your question
really is. Are you asking for the pros and cons of Haskell and Lisp? Are you
asking which is "better"? Absent any other info, we're left wondering "Better
for what?"

Are you just asking if people usually have a hard time selecting _any_
specific language for a project because there is a choice of languages that
are both appropriate but different in interesting (and possibly significant)
ways?

Anyways, absent any other details, I'm just gonna say Haskell. :)

------
coppertony
I think he's asking about, when we approach a new project, do we go through a
lot of deliberation between two or more languages/ways of implementation. Or
do we rather go with a standard or convention that we always use? It could
also be in contrast to choosing between a wide field of possible languages for
any particular project.

